# Cost of Light Show



## dberm22 (Jul 3, 2012)

I am doing a little research on the cost of light shows. I'm wondering, on average, what does the typical light show for a concert cost? I know LDs can make up to $5000 per show, but is that just for the LD, or does some of that go to the ME? Also, is that per concert or per tour? How much is that different from something like a TSO, Pink Floyd, or Kiss concert? Also, as a side question, how big of an industry is it? Like a 10 million or 10 billion dollar a year industry? 

I know these are general type questions, but I have no idea where to even start looking for answers.

Thanks for the help guys, I really appreciate it!


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 3, 2012)

Your question is akin to asking "How much does a car cost and how big is the auto industry?" I'd start by interviewing the Head of Rentals for PRG, Upstaging, Epic, BanditLites, possibly the four largest companies.

A "typical" moving light fixture, the basis of all modern concert lighting designs for the acts you mentioned, costs $10,000 to purchase and $100-350 per week to rent. Large concerts can have 50-250 fixtures. Then there's labor: there are 5-10 lighting people who travel with the show, each making $1000-2500 per week. Additionally, 20-100 local stagehands, at $10-50/hour each, will be hired each day to load-in, set-up, run, strike, and load-out the show in each venue. The production must move between cites, so figure the cost of 5-20 53' tractor trailers. Finally, a national average of 11 cents/kWh for the 'lectricity to keep each 1000Watt light lit.

Hope this helps. Report back to let us know what you find in your research.


----------



## dberm22 (Jul 3, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> Your question is akin to asking "How much does a car cost and how big is the auto industry?"



I admit my question is very broad, but even with that question, there is a range of car costs and it is well accepted that over $250 Billion dollars a year in new car sales. That doesn't include repairs, insurance, etc. But you're right...I asked a very tough, all-encompossing answer.

Your post does help, though. I was more interested in how much the top 5 or so production companies make per year, so you set me out in a good direction. Thanks!


----------



## StNic54 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd say a lot of it comes down to which types of fixtures are being used, the scope of the show itself - not to mention deals and discounts that are associated with the companies renting the gear and the clients. If the big companies don't get back to you, you can always go into the archives of Live Design (formerly Lighting Dimensions), Light and Sound America, Pollstar, and you can find riders detailing different concerts, the gear used, and cross-reference the gear used with MSRP prices from dealers' websites. You'll also find that there is a big expanse for the cost of lighting gear, whether its a $2k moving light or a $12k moving light, a $1500 pc console or an $80k console. Also cabling, trussing, rigging costs are all part of the whole thing, and maybe contacting venue promoters would also give you an idea of the costs, if they'll freely give that info out. It's a vague world out there. Oh, and if you run across any openings for the $5k lighting designer, let me know.


----------



## dberm22 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info. That's a great idea.


StNic54 said:


> Oh, and if you run across any openings for the $5k lighting designer, let me know.



That's what it says is the price:

You Can't Afford To Be A Lighting Designer 

and on this thread:

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting-electrics/16915-average-ld-salary.html


----------



## metti (Jul 3, 2012)

That fee referred to in the article is about theatre designers and that is for the work on an entire production. No one makes that kind of money to come out and ld one individual performance.


----------



## dberm22 (Jul 4, 2012)

metti said:


> That fee referred to in the article is about theatre designers and that is for the work on an entire production. No one makes that kind of money to come out and ld one individual performance.



Right. I figured as much. I thought that was work the LD did, though. I know no one would get payed $5000 just to man the booth.


----------



## JD (Jul 4, 2012)

But if you do hear of anyone who's paying that, let us know! I'll come out of retirement!


----------

